# 3d-Bilder mit Photoshop Cs3 extended öffnen



## falo1 (16. August 2007)

Hallo ich habe das Problem, das ich 3D- Bilder nicht geöffnet bekomme Es öffnet sich nur einen leere Ebene. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2007)

Hat dein 3D Bild das richtige Format?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. August 2007)

Hallo falo1,

zuerst einmal zur Richtigkeit, es müsste heißen 3D-Datei. Unter einem 3D-Bild verstehe ich ein Bild, dass in einem 3D-Programm erstellt worden ist und auch eine .*jpg-Datei sein kann.

Zu deiner Frage: Es müsste eine *.3ds-, *.obj-, *.dae-, *.kmz- oder *.u3d-Datei sein.
Öffnen tust du diese über Ebene:3D Ebenen:Neue Ebene aus 3D-Datei.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## falo1 (16. August 2007)

hallo, zunächst vielen Dank für die schnellen und lehrreichenRückinfos,
natürlich verwende ich nur die von photoshop erlaubten Formate, zB. .3DS.
Nachdem ich also die 3D-Dateien auf meinem PC *nicht* geöffnet bekam, habe ich Photoshop probeweise auf dem selben PC in einem virtuellem XP- Betriebssystem installiert. Dort konnte ich erstaunlicherweise 3D-Dateien öffnen. Warum kann ich die 3D-Dateien nicht auf meinem fest installierten System öffnen?


----------

